# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κεφαλονιάς >  project " ΓΛΑΥΚΑ "

## tolias

Η ιδέα έπεσε πριν 4 χρονια αναζητώντας πιθανές συνεργασίες του δικτύου με οργανισμούς ,όχι απαραίτητα με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα με εμάς, ώστε να δώσουμε μια εξωστρέφεια στο δίκτυο.Ο οργανισμός ήταν σύλλογος εθελοντών της περιοχής "Εθελοντική Ομάδα Προστασίας Περιβάλλοντος Πυλάρου". 
Σε συζητήσεις μαζί τους διαπιστώθηκε ότι έχουν φοβερό πρόβλημα με τις περιπολίες του καλοκαιριού για πυρασφάλεια. Αφενός μεν το κόστος καυσιμου... αφετέρου δε το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό που χρειάζεται αυτή η διαδικασία. 
Η ιδέα έπεσε άμεσα. κάμερες όπου χρειάζεται και εποπτεία σε live stream από την βάση της ομάδας. Αρχικά εντοπίσαμε τις κρίσιμες ζώνες στην περιοχή και από που μπορούν να καλυφθούν χωρίς νέους κόμβους. τελικά ήταν σχετικά εύκολο. 
4 χρονια μετά βρέθηκαν τα χρήματα για την αγορά των καμερών καθώς και ενός pc που θα χρειαστεί και έχει αρχίσει η υλοποίηση. Θα μπούν 6 ip κάμερες 2 Mpxel σε κόμβους του δικτύου και θα οδηγηθούν wireless στην βάση της ομάδας . Ήδη έχει μπει η πρώτη camera και πάμε πυρετωδώς να βάλουμε την δεύτερη. Δεν θα έχει fire-smoke detection που αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα λειτουργεί επικουρικά στον ανθρώπινο παράγοντα

----------


## nikolas_350

Να πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο γιατί καταφέρατε να δώσετε ένα νέο λόγο ύπαρξης στης ασύρματες κοινότητες δίνοντας λύσεις σε προβλήματα της περιοχής.
Ασύρματο δίκτυο δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι μόνο διαμοιρασμός internet και data share

----------


## Cha0s

Συγχαρητήρια και από μένα για την ιδέα/πρωτοβουλία!

Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχετε σύνδεση με το AWMN αλλά αν σας ενδιαφέρει μπορείτε να στέλνετε το/τα stream στην υπηρεσία www.stream.awmn ή αν χρειάζεστε βοήθεια όσον αφορά το κομμάτι του streaming, ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω όπου μπορώ  ::

----------


## tolias

στην βάση της ομάδας θα υπάρχει ένα pc που θα έχει το πρόγραμμα security των καμερών. εκεί θα παίζουν οι κάμερες.ίσως αργότερα μπει και ένα NAS κάπου στο δίκτυο για να κάνει καταγραφή των γεγονότων.

----------


## tolias

glf.jpg snapshot apo thn prwth camera

----------


## tolias

έτοιμος ο νέος κόμβος στην βάση της εθελοντικής ομάδας. Βάλαμε ένα rb333 αναβαθμισμένο σε 4,17 και ελπίζουμε να πάνε όλα καλά

----------


## grigoris

> glf.jpg snapshot apo thn prwth camera


Βαλε βρε μια φωτο να εχει μερα να δει ο κοσμος
tolias1_Camera1_tolias1_20160218111223_29730.jpg

----------


## tolias

Έως τώρα έχουμε βάλει 3 κάμερες και 1 test. Σύντομα θα βάλουμε άλλες 2 . το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό..

----------


## tolias

Χθες τοποθετήσαμε μια tv 48" FULL HD που θα παίζουν οι κάμερες. Κάναμε και τις δοκιμες μας σε περιβάλλον νύχτας και είναι καλύτερο απότι το είχα φανταστεί. την μέρα δεν το συζητάμε καν.Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι το motion detection των καμερών που χτυπάει συναγερμό σε φως φακού στα 4 χιλιόμετρα . Στις δοκιμες που κάναμε ( και με ελεγχομενη πραγματική φωτιά) την νύχτα εντοπίσαμε το εξής πρόβλημα. Φαίνεται το συμβάν με καθυστέρηση 3-4 second λόγο του 1080P , οποτε άμεσα πρέπει να μεταβούμε στο επιχειρησιακό κομμάτι. Όμως σε περιβάλλον νύχτας δεν μπορούμε να εντοπίσουμε την ακριβή θέση του συμβάντος πάνω στο πραγματικό ανάγλυφο με αποτέλεσμα σε μερικές περιπτώσεις να έχουμε μεγάλες αποκλείσεις στον σχεδιασμό της επιχείρησης. Ένας μπακαλίστικος τρόπος που σκεφτήκαμε είναι τα snapshoot από τις κάμερες και εναλλαγή από το stream σε εικόνα . Επίσης σκεφτήκαμε αν γίνετε υδατογράφημα η εικόνα και από πίσω να τρέχει ο player με την real εικόνα. Και αυτό μπακαλίστικο μου κάνει.. Καμια ιδέα έχει κανεις???

----------


## grigoris

Υπαρχει και ακομη πιο μπακαλιστικος (aka χυμα).
Σε ενα folder βαζεις screenshot ημερας και αυτο απο τη φωτια. Ανοιγεις με windows photo viewer και κρατας πατημενο το right arrow.
Καλο θα ηταν ο χειριστης να μην εχει ιστορικο επιληπτικων κρισεων  :: 

Θα μπορουσες επισης ανοιγοντας το screenshot πχ με paint, να σημειωσεις τις συντεταγμενες (στη φωτογραφια) της εστιας της φωτιας και να βρεις που αντιστοιχουν ακριβως ανοιγοντας με την ιδια εφαρμογη το screenshot ημερας. Θα σου δωσει μεγαλυτερη ακριβεια αυτο.

Αλλα η πιο απλη λυση ειναι κατα τη γνωμη μου να εκτυπωσετε φωτο ημερας σε σχετικα λεπτο χαρτι και σε περιπτωση πυρκαιας, βαζεις το χαρτι πανω στην οθονη, σημειωνεις την εστια (θα φανει απο πισω) και φευγεις τρεχοντας!

----------


## fengi1

Καλησπερα. Τι μοντελο καμερα εχεις βαλει ? κοστος ?

Εχω σκεφτει και εγω εδω στο χωριο να βαλω να βλεπει το βουνο ολο ,
1 . για πυρασφαλεια
2. Για κατι λαμογια ( Αθ...ους ) που περιφερονται και κλεβουν οτι βρουν
.

----------


## tolias

Grigori ο πρώτος τρόπος θα δοκιμαστεί να δούμε το αποτέλεσμα. 
Το δεύτερο είναι δυσκολάκι γιατί τα μέλη της ομάδας που θα κάνουν βάρδια δεν το έχουν απαραίτητα με το paint κτλ. 
Το τρίτο έπεσε στο τραπέζι και ίσως είναι το πιο απλό και εύκολο . Να τυπώσουμε την εικόνα της μέρας σε διαφάνεια και να κάνουμε προσαρμογή στην οθόνη. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η οθόνη είναι 48άρα άρα πρέπει να έχεις του χάρτες της γεωγραφικής υπηρεσίας στρατού σε μέγεθος.
Αυτό που χρειάζεται νομίζω είναι ένας τρόπος που το κάθε alarm του συμβάντος να μετατρέπεται σε συβτεταγμενες .. Δεν ξέρω ποσο δύσκολο είναι όμως.



> Υπαρχει και ακομη πιο μπακαλιστικος (aka χυμα).
> Σε ενα folder βαζεις screenshot ημερας και αυτο απο τη φωτια. Ανοιγεις με windows photo viewer και κρατας πατημενο το right arrow.
> Καλο θα ηταν ο χειριστης να μην εχει ιστορικο επιληπτικων κρισεων 
> 
> Θα μπορουσες επισης ανοιγοντας το screenshot πχ με paint, να σημειωσεις τις συντεταγμενες (στη φωτογραφια) της εστιας της φωτιας και να βρεις που αντιστοιχουν ακριβως ανοιγοντας με την ιδια εφαρμογη το screenshot ημερας. Θα σου δωσει μεγαλυτερη ακριβεια αυτο.
> 
> Αλλα η πιο απλη λυση ειναι κατα τη γνωμη μου να εκτυπωσετε φωτο ημερας σε σχετικα λεπτο χαρτι και σε περιπτωση πυρκαιας, βαζεις το χαρτι πανω στην οθονη, σημειωνεις την εστια (θα φανει απο πισω) και φευγεις τρεχοντας!

----------


## tolias

Εμείς βάλαμε 2 Mp IP. Αλλα δεν γίνετε να αποτυπώνεις φάτσες και γενικά τέτοιου είδους συμβάντα αν θες να είσαι νόμιμος



> Καλησπερα. Τι μοντελο καμερα εχεις βαλει ? κοστος ?
> 
> Εχω σκεφτει και εγω εδω στο χωριο να βαλω να βλεπει το βουνο ολο ,
> 1 . για πυρασφαλεια
> 2. Για κατι λαμογια ( Αθ...ους ) που περιφερονται και κλεβουν οτι βρουν
> .

----------


## grigoris

> Το τρίτο έπεσε στο τραπέζι και ίσως είναι το πιο απλό και εύκολο . Να τυπώσουμε την εικόνα της μέρας σε διαφάνεια και να κάνουμε προσαρμογή στην οθόνη. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η οθόνη είναι 48άρα άρα πρέπει να έχεις του χάρτες της γεωγραφικής υπηρεσίας στρατού σε μέγεθος.
> Αυτό που χρειάζεται νομίζω είναι ένας τρόπος που το κάθε alarm του συμβάντος να μετατρέπεται σε συβτεταγμενες .. Δεν ξέρω ποσο δύσκολο είναι όμως.


Δε χρειαζεται να "τυπωνετε" τη φωτο της ημερας καθε μερα, μια φορα και τελος. Δεν αλλαζει το αναγλυφο της πλαγιας τοσο συχνα.
Υποθετω οτι στη 48αρα παιζουν και οι 4 καμερες, αρα η καθε εκτυπωση πρεπει "απλα" να μεγεθυνθει για να καλυψει 24 ιντσες. Δεν ειναι και τοσο μεγαλη εκτυπωση. Οι χαρτες του στρατου δε νομιζω οτι κολλανε πουθενα, αφου ουτως η αλλως ειναι αεροφωτογραφιες, δεν μπορεις να τις συσχετισεις με τη ληψη που κανουν οι καμερες.

----------


## tolias

> Δε χρειαζεται να "τυπωνετε" τη φωτο της ημερας καθε μερα, μια φορα και τελος. Δεν αλλαζει το αναγλυφο της πλαγιας τοσο συχνα.
> Υποθετω οτι στη 48αρα παιζουν και οι 4 καμερες, αρα η καθε εκτυπωση πρεπει "απλα" να μεγεθυνθει για να καλυψει 24 ιντσες. Δεν ειναι και τοσο μεγαλη εκτυπωση. Οι χαρτες του στρατου δε νομιζω οτι κολλανε πουθενα, αφου ουτως η αλλως ειναι αεροφωτογραφιες, δεν μπορεις να τις συσχετισεις με τη ληψη που κανουν οι καμερες.


ναι μια φορα. αλλα πας σε 48άρα αφού αν εντοπιστεί συμβάν ανοίγεις την camera μονη της. γιαυτό σου είπα μωρέ χάρτες στρατού.. πρέπει να είναι μεγάλες οι διαφάνιες . Θα μιλήσω με Π. μηχανικό που έχει ασχοληθεί με το GIS γιατί εχω μια ιδέα πιο uper  ::

----------


## tolias

Λοιπόν.. μίλησα με τον παραπάνω και ψήθηκε άσχημα. θέλει να φτιάξει ένα προγραμα σε delphi να μεταφέρει το συμβάν στο google earth... για να δούμε..

----------


## grigoris

> ναι μια φορα. αλλα πας σε 48άρα αφού αν εντοπιστεί συμβάν ανοίγεις την camera μονη της. γιαυτό σου είπα μωρέ χάρτες στρατού.. πρέπει να είναι μεγάλες οι διαφάνιες . Θα μιλήσω με Π. μηχανικό που έχει ασχοληθεί με το GIS γιατί εχω μια ιδέα πιο uper


η ληψη της καμερας ειναι απο πχ την απεναντι πλαγια. Η αντιστοιχη του στρατου ειναι απο αερος. Δεν μπορεις να την υπερθεσεις, παρα μονο αν ειναι απο την ιδια γωνια

----------


## tolias

Χθες ήταν μια ιδιαίτερη μέρα. Παρουσιάσαμε το project στην πολιτική και ένστολη ηγεσία του νησιού στο δημοτικό θέατρο Αργοστολίου.
Σηκώσαμε πρόχειρα τον κομωο στο Ρούδι και πήγαμε ασύρματα εκεί. 
Το χαρήκαμε ιδιαιτερα παρόλο το τρέξιμο που κάναμε τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες. Κάναμε μια αξιοπρεπέστατη παρουσίαση και μου έκανε εντύπωση η νεκρική σιγή που επικτρατούσε στην αίθουσα. ειδικά όταν το κάναμε test με εξομοίωση φωτιάς και άμεση αντίδραση της εθελοντικής ομάδας ,και όλα αυτά στην άλλη άκρη του νησιού.Με το παρακάτω video κλείσαμε την παρουσίαση.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1xA...ature=youtu.be

----------


## gas

Συγχαριτηρια για τη δουλεια σας και το αξιολογο αποτελεσμα.
Ευχομαι να βρεθουν και αλλοι μιμητες σε δυσκολες και ευαλωτες περιοχες της χωρας μας.
Μπραβο σε ολους τους συντελεστες!!!!

----------


## tolias

και η πληρης παρουσιαση απο τον lampros https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p46f...ature=youtu.be

----------


## tsatasos

Μπράβο tolias!!!

----------


## StarGazer

Καταρχήν τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια!

Είχαμε σκεφτεί παλιά κάτι με δίκτυο αισθητήρων για την πρόληψη πυρκαγιών.
Πλέον κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να γίνει με το Internet of Things. Μπορούν να γίνουν αισθητήρες με μεγάλη διάρκεια μπαταρίας και μεγάλη εμβέλεια με το νέο πρωτόκολλο που λέγεται LoRaWAN

Όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε διαβάστε σχετικά στο: http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=39707

Θα μας βρείτε στο slack:
https://wirelessgr.slack.com/

----------

